# jagdterrier and patterdale



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

moved this over from the hunting terrier section just in case there was any people that had an opinion on these two dogs and missed the thread


whats the temperament and differences between the jagdterrier and patterdale terrier?

in terms of hunting (small and medium game)
family interaction (independent, easy to train etc)
stranger interaction (watch dog, very social, neutral)

are there different lines with other working dogs?


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Michael Murphy said:


> moved this over from the hunting terrier section just in case there was any people that had an opinion on these two dogs and missed the thread
> 
> 
> whats the temperament and differences between the jagdterrier and patterdale terrier?
> ...


patterdales have nicer pedigrees


----------



## dewon fields (Apr 5, 2009)

Michael Murphy said:


> moved this over from the hunting terrier section just in case there was any people that had an opinion on these two dogs and missed the thread
> 
> 
> whats the temperament and differences between the jagdterrier and patterdale terrier?
> ...


*Malinois and Dutchies are the same dog. Same as Yaks and Patties. *
murphy, your on the wrong site. Only a few on here have patties or yaks.


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

dewon fields said:


> *Malinois and Dutchies are the same dog. Same as Yaks and Patties. *
> murphy, your on the wrong site. Only a few on here have patties or yaks.


Point me to the site


----------



## Lalit Dukkipati (May 24, 2011)

Michael Murphy said:


> Point me to the site


Robert Booth from England is a good breeder of Pattersdale terriers . Like the Jagdterriers , they are high energy , good for people who have a lot of time to hike or go hunting . I do not feel that they are fit an urban setting . They are not everybody . Lot of people fancy them and get them and later cannot manage them or do not have the time . Knowledge is only as good as the user . I have seen some gain knowledge and then only later misuse for their ego or personal gains . Hope you do not mind saying this as I have seen this happen too often . I know it is none of my business to write all this, but I was tempted after seeing a lot of people in my country import pitbull terriers for their ego ( macho attitude) and then mess up . All these read on the internet and seek out info . There is also a breed called Bully Kutta in Pakistan ( Dog fighting is legal ) and also happening in India, illegal . When the dog loses a fight , these cruel ( bloodsport people ) take a cricket bat and club the dog to death or poison the dog's food . Knowledge , in the wrong hands is always not good . A very knowledgeable dog person who is a kind person with ethics will never sell a dog or give info to a person who is unethical . In my opinion , a dog person has to be serious , ethical and mature before using the knowledge and should know the consequences of his actions and decisions . The world will be a better place for dogs if such people are more in number . 

Bob from this forum seems to have owned a lot of terriers .He can advise you better. Jagdterriers are not very common and I do not think the breed is spoilt mostly . I should say there are some , at least , one good breeder in Australia . His kennel name eludes me , but you can find it easily by inquiry in your country . 

If this post has displeased you in anyway , then please accept my apologies .

Regards,
Lalit


----------

